# Anybody wear Rocky snake boots???



## Doyle (Oct 18, 2006)

I've got two $50 gift cards to BPS and I'm thinking of getting a new pair of waterproof snake boots.   BPS has two Rocky boots that are right at $100 (one is on serious sale now).  One is the 15" plain toe and the other the 16" Rattler.   

Besides general opinions, I need to know if these boots run true-to-size.   I hate to order a size 10 only to find out they deliberately oversize their boots like some manufacturers do.   The last pair of waterproof boots I bought from BPS had to wind up being size 9 in order to fit and they still flop around.


----------



## Rockin Randall (Oct 18, 2006)

I had no problem with the size but they are a little hard to break in. After getting a few blisters the first time I wore them during turkey season I filled the up with water over night and they wore much better.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't know how many pair I went through before I learned my lesson.  They just don't hold up.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 18, 2006)

Randy said:


> I don't know how many pair I went through before I learned my lesson.  They just don't hold up.



Are the redhead brand any better?


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Rocky's are junk!!!!!!!! I have a pair of the Redheads now and so far they are okay, but I just got them in turkey season. I have learned that waterproof without Goretex ain't waterproof for long. Just my 2 cent. Sowega.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the LaCrosse lace up snake boots myself. I`ve put mine through some hard use for several years now and they are still waterproof. Snake tested too.


----------



## Fishmcc (Oct 18, 2006)

I wear my lace up rockys(2nd pair) almost everytime I go to the woods when the temp is more than 60* I like mine and I feel like my 10W's are true to size


----------



## Hardwood man (Oct 19, 2006)

Bought a pair of the Redhead zip up snake boots and they wore good right out of the box. My boy has the Rocky lace up boots and I have to wait on him. Don't think you can beat the Redheads.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 19, 2006)

I'VE GOT A PAIR AND THE ONLY PROBLEMS I'VE HAD IS ON ONE BOOT THE PLASTIC OR HARD RUBBER PIECE THAT IS SOWN IN BROKE, BUT THEY ARE COMFORTABLE, I JUST DON'T LIKE MY SOLES. I WILL BUY ANOTHER PAIR THIS YEAR BUT I MIGHT GET THE REDHEADS. I WEAR A 10.5-11.5 SHOE BUT THOSE BOOTS ARE 11'S


----------



## icezool (Oct 19, 2006)

have had a pair for 10 yrs now ,great boots


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 20, 2006)

Hardwood man said:


> Bought a pair of the Redhead zip up snake boots and they wore good right out of the box. My boy has the Rocky lace up boots and I have to wait on him. Don't think you can beat the Redheads.



I was going to post the same thing...

I have the zip ups and they are the best wearing boot I have ever had. The zipper is so easy too, forget about fooling with those long laces! 

I can't report on how waterproof they are though, I have never waded a creek or standing water... but for my hunting land that's not a big deal to me anyways.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, you Redhead guys convinced me.  I just ordered the zip up Redhead Bayou.  I hope they run true-to-size.


----------



## Hardwood man (Oct 23, 2006)

I am ssure you will like them. Post back and let us know.


----------



## Hardwood man (Oct 23, 2006)

I am ssure you will like them. Post back and let us know.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 24, 2007)

Doyle said:


> Ok, you Redhead guys convinced me.  I just ordered the zip up Redhead Bayou.  I hope they run true-to-size.



Ok, 
Let's here about it. Did they run true to size and are they a good boot?


----------



## Doyle (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, true to size and they seem to be waterproof.  Although, I've got to confess I cheated a little with the waterproofing - I used silicon spray all over them before I got them wet.

The only complaint I have is that the extra stiffness of the ankles makes my walking gate off.  You wouldn't notice it by watching me walk, but it is enough to make my hip joints hurt after walking all day carrying a full hunting pack.   I'm hoping they will soften up a bit before next season.   Also, I normally wear a Dr. Sholls arch support in my street shoes, so I could probably benefit from using them in the boots.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats the only problem I had with my redheads is in the ankles but they loosened up after a while. Had them for 3 years now with no problems other than replacing the strings. If you see the strings at BPS pick up a pair or two. They run out of them quick.


----------



## Dub (Feb 2, 2007)

Glad you stayed away from the Rockies.  I've got a pair...they began leaking the first season.  

They are well worn now.  For optimum snakeproofness...I probly should replace them.  My next pair will most likely be from LaCrosse.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2007)

I took a new pair of Rocky's back and I'm going to get the Danners instead.


----------



## DRod121 (Feb 2, 2007)

My Rockies are uncomfortable and leak water


----------



## tail_slider3d (Feb 2, 2007)

My Rocky Snake boots were comfy but leaked from the day that I got them.  If they arent water proof like they claim then I dont want to put them up against a big diamondback.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 5, 2007)

letsgohuntin said:


> I was going to post the same thing...
> 
> I have the zip ups and they are the best wearing boot I have ever had. The zipper is so easy too, forget about fooling with those long laces!
> 
> I can't report on how waterproof they are though, I have never waded a creek or standing water... but for my hunting land that's not a big deal to me anyways.



I have both as well and I'm a lot happier with my Red Head Zip up snake boots. They are VERY comfortable, easy to put on and easy to take off. I highly recommend them, though I haven't tested them like Nicodemus!!!! 

BTW, I tried on a friends pair of LaCrosse snake boots and they were very comfortable as well.


----------



## bubdog (Feb 5, 2007)

Mine leaked while sitting in a deerstand in the rain, I will not buy another pair of Rocky Boots.


----------



## CCGA (Feb 5, 2007)

I have learned that waterproof without Goretex ain't waterproof for long. Just my 2 cent. Sowega.[/QUOTE]



Had a pair that i wore in the rain for about three days in south florida hog hunting. After a day and a half they were no longer waterproof. I have even tried putting waterproof sealers on them since then and now a heavy dew will leave my feet soaking wet.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 6, 2007)

I have had many, many pairs of Rockys and they ALL leaked within a year.  I now wear Danners or Irish Setters and am much happier.


----------



## hunt4bone (Feb 6, 2007)

Had them for 3 years now with no problems other than replacing the strings. If you see the strings at BPS pick up a pair or two. They run out of them quick.[/QUOTE]

I call Rocky and they sent me 4 pair of strings.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 12, 2007)

How much are the Redhead zip ups.  Can you get them at BPS?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 12, 2007)

Depending on the type of terrain one hunts, I hunt the mountains mostly and need a boot with more stability.  For a long time I used Danners with the bob sole and just snapped a pair of Flint River snake gaiters around them.  Due to some pain I have had a couple of years ago on the outside of my foot from my foot rolling while walking the sides of the mountains I have had to switch to a pair of  Redwing Irish Setters I bought about 12 years ago.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a pair of them they fit really good when broken in, I will buy another set when they wear otu


----------



## born2hunt (Mar 3, 2007)

The zip up style Redheads are comfortable right out of the box unlike the lace up redheads which took the skin off my ankles until I finally got them broken in


----------



## Son (Mar 3, 2007)

*anybody?*

I've had two pair of Rockys. First pair, one boot hurt my ancle so I returned 'em. Second pair were comfortable and lasted four seasons before one developed a leak. The do stop snakebite, I've had em tested twice, not on purpose.
I've had redwings, they leaked
and another brand, can't remember, but they are like wellington snakeboots, and they leak.


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

If you've never worn snake boots then you need to know something - wear GOOD socks.  Get Thorlo's or something like that.  Snake boots really chaffe your ankles.  Socks will negate that.  Other than that, my Rockies leaked in the seams, but that was easy to fix.  

I do know that the snake part works, though.  One of the guys on the lease got mine just before I did.  A rattler popped him during the opening weekend of bow season.  You could barely tell where he got bitten.  You could, however, tell where he got bitten geographically.  He screamed like a little girl and crashed through the woods for what seemed like hours.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I have Redheads...A little stiff initially, so break them in
by wearing then several times before taking off on a hunting trip...


----------

